# Escambia Bay 12/08 Video



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I put the boat in the water at about 1:30 pm. The first fish I hooked was definitely a surprise. What I thought was a redfish turned out to be a big sheepshead. After a good fight it pulled loose at the boat. Not very long after the sheepshead I found a pretty good redfish bite. I ended up catching about 9 or 10 redfish and lost another over slot redfish as I was adjusting the camera. I also caught all of the 14-16 inch specks I wanted. All fish were caught on a baby bass colored fluke rigged on a 1/4 ounce jighead, a mirrodine 17mr, and a super spook jr.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome video. You definitly used unparalleled techniques to trick those convicts into biting a fluke.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice video, what kind of camera were you using?


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Great video and report.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

in the boat said:


> Nice video, what kind of camera were you using?


A little sony cybershot that I purchased at Walmart a couple years ago. I mount it to my center console using a suction cup camera mount.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

You ever used a GoPro? I've got one and have had a lot of fun shoting some vids with it. Check out this link:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

What kind of boat is that? It looks like it has a lot of room and very stable on the bow.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Great video, i was wondering if a Fluke would work down there, it is one of my favorite baits up here, But i usually throw it weight less.

Kevin


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Bryson13 said:


> You ever used a GoPro? I've got one and have had a lot of fun shoting some vids with it. Check out this link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfUnzFPfx6k&feature=plcp


I've never used a gopro. I thought about buying one last summer but just decided I would keep using the cybershot. I may invest in a gopro in the future.

Awesome video. I had a tower boat and was able to sight fish some reds from the tower in Big Lagoon a couple of summers. I love watching them eat.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Kevin B said:


> Great video, i was wondering if a Fluke would work down there, it is one of my favorite baits up here, But i usually throw it weight less.
> 
> Kevin


Absolutely! A fluke will catch just about anything that swims.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

hsiF deR said:


> What kind of boat is that? It looks like it has a lot of room and very stable on the bow.


That's my Lake & Bay Boca Grande. I love that boat. The tower is one I had built. It can fold down or be removed.


----------

